# car ownership when changing sponsors



## GAT1986 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi, 
I am about to switch to another company? What measures to be taken regarding car ownership when someone changes his job/ sponsorship?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Nothing, if you own the vehicle.


----------



## apollojohn (Jan 16, 2019)

1keep QID of both parties, insurance papers and car registration 

2. go to insurance and information about the change in sponsors

subject to the company rules and policies

Both above points are not applicable if you own the car


----------

